# Minimal operating system requirements



## Dark Jedi

Hi folks
I am looking for which operating system has the least requirements related to RAM, processor speed, etc. Of course, I would like the system to be usable without a great deal of fuss, but some entering commands, etc., is OK (like the old DOS days). I would like the computer on which it is installed to have some internet access (probably nothing more than email) via a home network, and perhaps do some uncomplicated word processing. Does such a system exist? Any ideas will be helpful, thanks in advance!


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Do you want this OS to have a GUI or no? You could get one of the less intense Linux distros and then pare it down even further upon install. Let me get some examples of what I am talking about for you to see.

Cheers!


----------



## Dark Jedi

GUI would be nice, but not required. Linux wise, I am only familiar with Ubuntu, and then not overly familiar (It's installed on 1 computer I use at work). Xbuntu seems to be the least heavy of their OS's but I am concerned that even it may be too much. I am certainly open to other Linux systems, but would need tutorials in how to "pare" them.


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Can you give me an idea of what the highest specs are so that I have an idea of what wiggle room i have?

Cheers!


----------



## LoveableJunkie

OS/2 Warp 4, it can easily connect to most networks, and connect to the internet through networks, will happily run on anything as low as a 486, If you're used to Windows, it'd be good as it's what NT, and therefore 2000, XP, etc. is originally based on, and there are alot of similarities. It does have the limitation of not being able to support partitions over 2gb, although I remember a program being written to get around this a while ago,


----------



## shuuhen

Puppy Linux might be a good option if you want easy to use, but least amount of work.

If you're ok with a little more initial work, you could try Slackware or Arch Linux. FreeBSD, OpenBSD or NetBSD should run on low spec machines fairly well, but could be harder than some forms of Linux.

Specifically for low spec machines, I'd personally try either Arch Linux or one of the *BSDs. However, these would require more configuration on your part (which is why I recommend saving any configuration files you write for Linux or other Unix-like operating systems).


----------



## Dark Jedi

Sorry, folks, I now realize I should have been specific on the specs of the machine. It's an old Compaq Presario laptop with 80mb RAM, 2GHD. (I know, I have flash drives much bigger than that!). I don't recall the processor specs off hand. It currently runs Windows 95. I just think it would be fun to play with and maybe even give to Grandma for email. The battery holds no charge, but the installed programs (including IE 4.0 and MS Office 95) work great. I've been trying to get it to make a wireless internet connecttion, too, but haven't spent a great deal of time doing so. FWIW, I know that even XP will work on as little as 64mb RAM,, but not well. I'd like something that will actually work somewhat reasonably well and I know it must be out there, I just need to know what it is. Thanks for the suggestions so far, I am actively looking at all of them.


----------



## Rome5

Might as well throw DSL (Damn Small Linux) in the mix. Linked Should have little trouble running on 80mb RAM out of the gate, with room to expand where need be. Just another name in the hat.


----------



## blah789

It might work fine with Windows 98 SE or Windows NT Workstation if you want to stay in the Windows world. Don't try Windows 98 if you don't have a processor with MMX though.

But from that era I'd say RedHat Linux 9 might work too - but perhaps not on so little space.
And then there's freedos which you can get on CD bundled with a whole bunch of stuff like GUI and word processor.

BTW your Windows 95 can be upgraded to Internet Explorer 5.5, and if you did things right you can install windows shell enhancements too (so it looks more like Windows 98 and up, where you can browse My computer and go back, instead of opening every folder in a separate window + you get previews on the side for images and stuff).


----------

